# Beef jerkey



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

has little fat and carbs supper high in protien.....anyone know any reason why i should not be eating it by the handfulls...


----------



## Zaven (Jul 31, 2005)

its damn expensive.......and high in sodium


----------



## Little Man (Jul 31, 2005)

yea i agree with the high salt unless u dont care or find low sodium jerky. i love eating it but costs more then tuna


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

guess i need to start watching my sodium intake a little better :sniper:


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Oct 30, 2005)

here's a great link to cheap beef jerky, I just ordered 4 POUNDS of it, mmhm, I can't wait.  customer reviews are great too. 

http://www.worldkitchens.net/index.html


----------



## kell11 (Oct 31, 2005)

2RIIPPED said:
			
		

> here's a great link to cheap beef jerky, I just ordered 4 POUNDS of it, mmhm, I can't wait.  customer reviews are great too.
> 
> http://www.worldkitchens.net/index.html


*thanks for the link bra',I just ordered 20 lbs.
I'll give it out at christmas if I haven't eaten it all....*


----------



## Bizarro (Oct 31, 2005)

I love to jerk my beef...especially while on cycle


----------



## sublingual stud (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, the sodium content will KILL YA!

However, I did notice GNC has a low sodium version.... still expensive though, and still has high salt content.  I have not tried it yet, but if you are wealthy and enjoy it I would go with this version.


----------



## rowingdude (Mar 6, 2007)

you could make your own..


----------

